# first smoke on my new smokehouse



## zoom1200 (Feb 9, 2014)

first time cold smoking some cheese.

did some gouda, havarti a local cheddar and a 2 year old

using a amazing smoker the pellets that came with it

temp was rock solid at 60

and i smoked for 4 hours













006-1.jpg



__ zoom1200
__ Feb 9, 2014


















008.jpg



__ zoom1200
__ Feb 9, 2014


















012-1.jpg



__ zoom1200
__ Feb 9, 2014


















016.jpg



__ zoom1200
__ Feb 9, 2014


----------



## marvinonme (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks tasty.


----------



## nicholson (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gonna be tasty!!!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great. So it was oak? which comes whith the AMNPS. 4 hrs is good. Done all my store bought at 6 hrs. We love smoke. 4 hrs is probably enough. Let it rest couple weeks or so! Is probably enough smoke. Is your smoker insulated?  looks like it.


----------



## zoom1200 (Feb 14, 2014)

it was hickory  and no not insulated.

cant wait to try it but at least one more week sitting before i try it..


----------



## driedstick (Feb 16, 2014)

That looks great - very nice


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 16, 2014)

That is impressive!


----------

